# Which is best?!



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Which canister filter is best? Brand? Where to get it cheapest?

Need your opinions.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Tank size and how much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

sorry forgot...i have a Fluval 55 Gallon. i got it from the 55 kit. It came with a Fluval C4 power filter but i heard canisters are the best. Should i buy a over sized filter which is rated for more than 55g?
I'm willing to spend around $100-300 but obviously cheaper the better.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Eheim canisters are generally accepted as the highest quality canister. They do however come at a high price. I have had experience with the '04 series Fluvals (all 304 models) and Rena xP series. Both the 304 I've had broke down and I scrapped them for parts. I've seen countless threads where people mention the gaskets leaking or the canister plastic cracking - both problems I experienced. I have not used any Fluvals since so I couldn't tell you about their newer lines. I have also never used Marineland filters and the IPU brand, I cant't recall it's name. Rena's are relatively inexpensive and of the 3 units I've run, never given me problems. They don't turn over nearly as much water as they claim to but you can go with a high gph rated model than you need and have good results without breaking the bank. An xp3 would do the trick and usually they sell used for under $100, new they're probably in the region of $150. King Eds probably has a good price on them. They're simply a good ROI, return on investment.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

DBam said:


> Eheim canisters are generally accepted as the highest quality canister. They do however come at a high price. I have had experience with the '04 series Fluvals (all 304 models) and Rena xP series. Both the 304 I've had broke down and I scrapped them for parts. I've seen countless threads where people mention the gaskets leaking or the canister plastic cracking - both problems I experienced. I have not used any Fluvals since so I couldn't tell you about their newer lines. I have also never used Marineland filters and the IPU brand, I cant't recall it's name. Rena's are relatively inexpensive and of the 3 units I've run, never given me problems. They don't turn over nearly as much water as they claim to but you can go with a high gph rated model than you need and have good results without breaking the bank. An xp3 would do the trick and usually they sell used for under $100, new they're probably in the region of $150. King Eds probably has a good price on them. They're simply a good ROI, return on investment.


I use the rena filstars on my 75G. King Eds sells the XP3s for like $115 I think. Never had an issue with mine. I do run an eheim 2234 pro on my 55G but also use a sponge filter. The eheim came used with the tank otherwise I probably would have bought another xp3...


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

The brand IPU has is the Aqua Nova. There is a feedback thread on IPU's section about them. I have two - love 'em. Quiet, easy to maintain and prime, and inexpensive (relatively)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats what i was gonna say everyone who owns one of those aquanova jobby's seems to love em and for the price cant really say to many bad things...


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I would get a fluval 406 i have seen them for just over 200 bucks brand new. my brother has a 304 that is 5 or 6 years old and all he ever bought was an impeller and a impeller cover. me and my other brother have had the 404 for years. and had no problems, all i have bought for mine is an impeller cover for 12 bucks. oh and i have my 404 on a 55g. i can't say about other canisters cause i have never need to try them. Good luck


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

_"Rule 4: Before making a new post, please use the search function to make sure a similar post was not already made. We reserve the right to lock threads that already exist."_



Smallermouse said:


> Which canister filter is best? Brand? Where to get it cheapest?
> 
> Need your opinions.


Which canister is best?
It all depends on your brand preference and tank requirements. Ask yourself the following questions: Do you want more flow in your tank? Do you want a quiet canister filter? How much are you willing to spend? Do you prefer new or used? What type of fish and how many fish is in your tank? How big is your tank?

Each BCA member hobbyist has always gone with what has worked best for him/her. Personally, I went with the filter that gave me the best bang for the buck as well as other members reviews in respect to reliability, ease to clean, and bio-media capacity.

For quietness, Eheim is your bet.
For flow and robustness and bang for the buck, Filstar Xp4/XP3/XP2.

There is no "best" canister filter out there. Just what do you feel comfortable'est to serve your tank purpose.

Brands?
Go with the proven canister filters made by Eheim and Filstar XP series. The masses on this forum utilizes these two brands....along with Aquaclear hang-on-the-backs.

Where to get it cheapest?
Well it depends whether you want to get it new or used.
For new ones, you can try J&L Aquatics (a forum sponsor here) and King Eds in Burnaby. 
For used ones, you can browse through the equipment classifieds or contact Charles at Canadian Aquatics.

Here is a poll of what type of filters BCA members use:
What Brand Of Filter Do you Use?? - View Poll Results

Here are some past discussions regarding Canister filters that may help with your purchase decision.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/eheim-2213-2215-45g-23353/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filters-120g-wide-23902/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...val-106-beginner-s-uptake-short-review-24200/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fluval-fx5-vs-27198/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi.../fluval-304-nearly-disaster-rena-eheim-11766/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/external-filter-question-28761/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/best-canister-filter-22-long-33208/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...ernal-filters-some-more-questions-sorry-5485/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/good-deals-canister-filters-locally-9055/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...-filter-55-gallons-fluval-ehiem-models-11412/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/quietest-filter-20-30-gallon-tank-14045/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/small-reliable-canister-14181/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/hob-vs-canister-14453/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fruval-fx5-reliable-filter-15605/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/eheim-2026-pro-2-a-15231/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/new-filter-opinions-17109/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filter-options-new-110-gallon-17221/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/external-ok-30g-18732/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filter-180-gallon-19369/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...favorite-canister-filter-smaller-tanks-22006/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...do-you-pack-into-your-canister-filters-22203/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/aqua-nova-canister-filters-23166/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/adding-canister-filter-22976/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/compare-canister-filters-good-guide-1375/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/33g-long-2026-2028-a-1290/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/better-power-filter-2947/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/canister-filter-6ft-tank-4468/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/rena-xp2-3440/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...ew-tank-have-couple-equipment-questions-5342/

Good luck with your purchase decision, I went through the same thing a few year's back.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

For my experience, XPs has a low flow rate than Fluvel, but it has less truble to me.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used both a Fluval and Eheim canister and never had an issue with either. I still have the Eheim running on my 90g. it's been operating for almost 2 years and i haven't had on eissue with it.


----------

